# My Guide to Help Reduce and Eliminate Unwanted Thoughts!



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

My Guide to Help *Reduce* and *Eliminate*

Existential, Odd, Meaningless, Intrusive thoughts.

*(Potential cure for blank mind)*

Before I elaborate on how to reduce and eliminate thoughts, I want to give you an outlook on my opinion why people tend to be in the rabbit-hole for longer periods of time than others.

I have been an active user on this website for over six months, I have read all sorts of horror stories and recovery stories. I myself have recovered from *drug-induced* depersonalisation in five months with no lingering symptoms. A high volume of people view DP as a separate issue i.e. something like *existential crisis *or a *spiritual awakening* they're contradicting themselves without even noticing, *95%* of the time DP/DR is a by-product of *anxiety*.

I just want to state that to recover you need to realise that depersonalisation cannot exist without anxiety, unless you have the disorder itself of course the cards change then. You need to re-train your brain and realise that you're causing your own misery from your wondering, *who am I*? *what am I?* *why am I here?* Sad but true, these things have no answers to them, you can't find answers to these you'll just bury yourself deeper as you go, *ACCEPT* it that you can't find answers to these questions because it is beyond your power.

*Table of content:*

· Why do existential, odd, meaningless and intrusive thoughts occur?

· How can you overcome them?

· Supplements

· Therapy

· Self-care and How to cure a blank mind?

*Why do existential, odd, meaningless and intrusive thoughts occur?* depersonalisation is related to levels of a normal chemical in the brain called *serotonin*. When the proper flow of serotonin is blocked, the brain's *"alarm system"* overreacts and misinterprets information. Danger messages are mistakenly triggered like *"false alarms." *Instead of the brain filtering out these unnecessary thoughts, the mind dwells on them and the person experiences *unrealistic fear and doubt. *

*How can you overcome them? *People say you must distract yourself because it helps in the long-run, it doesn't because what happens when you finish what you are doing and you are one on one with your thoughts? It squishes you into a corner like a bully, you are trying to escape from your mind it simply won't work. You need to face the music head on not run away from it. You waste all your mental energy on fighting the thoughts which I am sure you have realised, it has not brought you anywhere. Do the opposite force the thoughts to come purposefully thinking these thoughts until you grow tired of them.

It works on a principle known as habituation the evolutionary ability to find things less frightening when you've been around them for a long enough time.

*Supplements that can reduce unwanted thoughts (Purchasable online):*

*5-HTP: *5-HTP, is neurotransmitter that sends messages via the nervous system and promotes increased levels of serotonin

*Mega B Complex: *It supports cellular energy production so you can get the most out of your day

*Magnesium*: Magnesium's benefits can include reduced symptoms from conditions such as chronic pain, fatigue and insomnia. Magnesium may also provide protection from several chronic diseases, especially those associated with aging and stress.

*Zinc:* maintains healthy immune functioning.

*Iron: *Due to the many roles that iron performs within the body, it has wide ranging health benefits. Among its many health benefits, iron acts as a blood tonic to help maintain normal blood health through the formation of haemoglobin and red blood cells which transport oxygen to the tissues. It also helps maintain healthy brain function. Insufficient intake of iron can lead to symptoms such as muscle fatigue, headache and decreased general health and wellbeing.

*Wild Fish oil 1500mg:* Omega-3 fatty acids are beneficial for joint health and are vital for vision. They play a structural and functional role in the retina and nerve cells of the eye. DHA is the predominant fatty acid in the central nervous system found in the walls of brain cells.

*Therapy: *Known therapies to assist with unwanted thoughts

*CBT Therapy:* Cognitive behaviour therapy (CBT) is an effective treatment approach for a range of mental and emotional health issues including anxiety and depression. CBT aims to help a person identify and challenge unhelpful thoughts and to learn practical self-help strategies. These strategies are designed to bring about positive and immediate changes in the person's quality of life. CBT can be beneficial for anyone who needs support to challenge unhelpful thoughts that are preventing them from reaching their goals or living the life they want to live. CBT aims to show people how their thinking affects their mood and to teach them to think in a less negative way about life and themselves. It is based on the understanding that thinking negatively is a habit that, like any other habit, can be broken.

*EMDR Therapy:* EMDR (Eye Movement Desensitization and Reprocessing) is a psychotherapy that enables people to heal from the symptoms and emotional distress that are the result of disturbing life experiences. Repeated studies show that by using EMDR therapy people can experience the benefits of psychotherapy that once took years to make a difference. It is widely assumed that severe emotional pain requires a long time to heal. EMDR therapy shows that the mind can in fact heal from psychological trauma much as the body recovers from physical trauma.

*Exposure Therapy*: Exposure therapy is a psychological treatment that was developed to help people confront their fears. When people are fearful of something, they tend to avoid the feared objects, activities, or situations. Although this avoidance might help reduce feelings of fear in the short term, over the long term it can make the fear become even worse. In such situations, a psychologist might recommend a program of exposure therapy to help break the pattern of avoidance and fear. In this form of therapy, psychologists create a safe environment in which to "expose" individuals to the things they fear and avoid. The exposure to the feared objects, activities, or situations in a safe environment helps reduce fear and decrease avoidance.

*Self-care:*

*Exercise* According to some studies, regular exercise works as well as medication for some people to reduce symptoms of anxiety and depression, and the effects can be long lasting. One vigorous exercise session can help alleviate symptoms for hours, and a regular schedule may significantly reduce them over time.

*Diet*: An average woman needs to eat about 2000 calories per day to maintain, and 1500 calories to lose one pound of weight per week. An average man needs 2500 calories to maintain a healthy functioning body

*S**wimming:*

· keeps your heart rate up but takes some of the impact stress off your body.

· builds endurance, muscle strength and cardiovascular fitness.

· helps maintain a healthy weight, healthy heart and lungs.

· tones muscles and builds strength.

*Meditation:*

· It improves concentration.

· It encourages a healthy lifestyle.

· The practice increases self-awareness.

· It increases happiness.

· Meditation increases acceptance.

· It slows aging.

· The practice benefits cardiovascular and immune health.

· Reduces stress.

*Music:*

· Improves Performance in Running.

· Decreases Stress, While Increasing Overall Health.

· Improves Sleep.

· Reduces Depression.

· Helps You Eat Less.

· Elevates Your Mood While Driving.

· Strengthens Learning and Memory.

*How to cure blank mind?*

One of many reasons why the *''blank mind **syndrome''* occurs is because of sleep deprivation, sleep deprivation can affect cognitive function, you must get 7-8 hours of sleep per night.

You really need to boost serotonin levels/dopamine levels in order to get your thought process up and running I have provided links that can give you the information you need to increase both serotonin and dopamine levels.

Suggested books that can help:

*The Power of Now* (helps you connect in the present moment)

*How to Win Friends and Influence People* (helps you develop higher people interaction skills)

Known medications to help with *blank mind syndrome *

*Lamictal 300mg* (150: 2x daily)

*Prozac 20mg* (20: 1x daily)

Do not worry. This phase is *NOT* permanent. The phases of the *"detachment from your thoughts"* and the *"void"* are not chronological in any way. They are merely tools we can access in our infinite minds to heighten awareness and such. When people move from the river to the void, they don't stop the river. They simply become it. So the question is: How can a river become aware of itself when its very flow permits its existence? The answer is simple: Go back to the bank. In this transitioning phase, you peel away from being the river to being the observer at the bank. Thoughts will begin to trickle drop by drop, and finally **release** into the beautiful river. Concentrate on a single thought like a color *(ex: red)*, or an object with that color *(ex: meadow of roses).* Extend the duration of that concentration over time *(ex: 1 min to 5 min to 15 min, etc.)*. Once you've *"mastered"* that, add another thought *(ex: a blue sky above the meadow of red roses).* And so on.

*Sources:*

http://www.healthline.com/health/healthy-sleep/foods-that-could-boost-your-serotonin?m=2 *(for serotonin)*

https://bebrainfit.com/increase-dopamine/ (*for dopamine)*

https://www.amazon.com/Power-Now-Guide-Spiritual-Enlightenment/dp/1577314808 *(Book 1)*

https://www.mightyape.com.au/product/how-to-win-friends-and-influence-people-paperback/1653956?gclid=CMW8yq_909MCFRkFKgodQt0KAw ( *Book 2)*


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

it's awesome thanks man. do you still take 5 htp or any other supplement ?


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes I do take 5-HTP and all those supplements I have listed.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I would like to adress 2 things:

1. You seem kind of stubborn about this fighting /accepting the weird thoughts. In my experience its about getting out of the mental ditch that causes these thoughts in the first place, its not at all the thoughts themselves, they are only a by-product.

2. Meditation can be a tricky thing, and it can certainly cause more DP! The trick is really Just find yourself in a comfortable / restful state and enjoy that. Sometimes that means sitting quiet alone in a room, other times it can mean having a Great workout. Remember er are mostly talking about our minds here.

Otherwise good stuff


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

I am not being stubborn I am stating the truth, what I was trying to say was people run away from their thoughts by doing things do distract themselves which temporarily solves the problem but you're not getting to the root cause which delays your recovery, you're simply bypassing your thoughts because you're afraid of them. That is wrong it does not fix anything it actually makes things worse in the long-run. You need to understand how the brain works, it's indeed very complex but you can solve things work distraction I believe exposure is an essential part of recovery.

When I had depersonalisation meditation was my escape, it helped me tons, it really varies from person to person of course not everyone gets more DP'd from meditating.


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

blow was such a good movie


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey Pyschostein,

I see youre relatively active on recovery forums and I congratulate you on your complete recovery from DPDR (which i believe was drug induced for you). Right at the start of the new year, I developed dpdr after smoking weed. I was a smoker of 5 years, but i guess it was a time of high stress and it was the wrong time to smoke. I guess Im on the recovering aspect. i feel relatively grounded, I Usually recognize myself in the mirror. I see colors as normal. But there is one symptom that drives me absolutely nuts. Its this brain fog, and the lessened ability to concentrate and my eyes almost feel behind. Can you confirm that this goes away? My anxiety is only fueled by the fact that I feel this symptom. Most of my existential thoughts have dissipated. I was a very bright student, but now I feel retarded lol. Thank you and cheers.


----------



## masksacrafice (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree with you, but I'm in a weird relationship with my thoughts and accepting/distracting them. I don't usually have the thoughts, even when I just lie down and I'm left alone with my thoughts. I don't play games or exercise to distract myself, but because I want to do those things and I just stay focused and enjoying what I do(without trying) and the thoughts will either come and go immediately or won't come at all. I have gotten used to almost all of the thoughts that scared me(Death, who are we, why do I have a brain, etc...) and it doesn't really scare me anymore. I only get a cold sweat for 10 seconds randomly every 5hrs or more. I'm not sure what you think about how my thoughts are handled and how I feel about them and I would like your opinion on this. I know that I made tremendous progress, but I'm not sure what to do as I'm almost completely content and lessed stressed/bored/jumpy in all aspects of life. Still on meds though, but I don't have to take any anti-anxiety pills and I will still feel the same.


----------



## Blue Tears (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you Psychostein this is amazing!


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Climax, sorry I wasn't able to reply in time due to work but I am here now! Yes those feelings do disappear in time, that weird brain fog feeling yep I hated it hahaha but it went away and no you're not retarded now your brain is currently on a vacation it'll return back soon! anyway the best advice I can give you now is to not focus on it soo much I know its hard but try your best then it will slowly despite, you can always pm me if you want to chat


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi MaskSacrafice, I hope you're doing well!

It really seems like you have a good grip on your reactions to your thoughts which is really good, keep it up. You said you were bored/jumpy/stressed right? my personal advice would be a lot of lifestyle changes such as; getting a new job (if you work), new friends, find new interests, new hobbies, get ripped. Just basically do things that excites and sparks a part of your brain. But the most important is when you're making adjustments to your lifestyle don't say to yourself ''I am doing this because I want to get rid of DP'' do it for yourself for your happiness because thats were the true recovery comes man.

You can pm me anytime stay safe


----------



## Blue Tears (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey Psychostein, are you still on the site? If you’re please hit me up I need you man


----------

